# 

## Miami

Panowie... liczę na Wasze pomysły bo mi już ich powoli brakuje a problem niby jest błachy

Mianowicie chodzi o stelaż od WC montowany w ścianie tak by przyciski od wody były na równi z cała ścianą... mam na myśli to żeby stelaż schować w ścianie a nie zabudowywać go płytą GK.... i teraz o co chodzi ściana w której ma być stelaż jest miedzy WC a Kuchnia i owa ściana ma 12 cm grubości a najchudszy stelaż ma 8cm.... jak teraz go zamontować żeby to się trzymało....???

uprzedzam odpowiedzi typu dobuduj kolejna ściankę na ścianie i po problemie bo tak już zrobić nie mogę! Za rozwiązanie problemu PIWKO !!!

----------


## Kaizen

Wyciąć na wylot, na górze do mocowania wkuć gruby płaskownik albo profil

----------


## Slawko123

Wytnij dziure w scianie, zamontuj stelaz, ale taki mocowany do scian z boku a nie od tyłu, później od strony kuchni zabuduj płyta GK i po problemie.

----------


## Miami

no szukam własnie takiego co będzie miał mocowanie od boku lub od góry a nie do tyłu... a jak tak zrobię z dziurą na wylot myślicie że nie będzie słychać w kuchni za mocno spuszczania wody tylko prze gk

----------


## Slawko123

zobacz jak to jest rozwiązane w zestawie kombofix Grohe.
W zasadzie każdy stelaż możesz przymocować w ścianie , kwestia tylko odpowiednich uchwytów w górnej części.

----------


## Miami

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXi4mWo5svo

tu jest film który pokazuje dokładnie takie rozwiązanie jakie by mnie ratowały tylko teraz muszę znaleźć mocowanie stelaża dokładnie takie jak na filmie czyli przykręcane po stronie łazienki czyli tak jakby przed stelażem a nie za nim i będzie bajeczka

----------


## Slawko123

https://www.geberit.pl/produkty/syst...erit-kombifix/

https://catalog.geberit.com/public/c...&ch=CH3_101100

znajdz symbole na stronie i szukaj w google po nr producenta

----------


## Krzysiek88

zamiast szukać i przepłacać nie prościej samemu dorobić?

----------


## Slawko123

prościej, ale autor chyba szuka gotowca.

----------


## Miami

pewnie ze prościej ... jednak ma gdzieś w sobie zaufanie do producentów a w razie WU gdybym robił sam i za parę lat awaria to będę obwiniał siebie że przez złudna oszczędność teraz mam remont łazienki ...

ale powiem Wam szczerze Panowie, że to wcale nie tak łatwa sprawa znaleźć ten stelaż z mocowaniem od przodu . szukam szukam i nic ...

----------


## Kaizen

> ale powiem Wam szczerze Panowie, że to wcale nie tak łatwa sprawa znaleźć ten stelaż z mocowaniem od przodu . szukam szukam i nic ...


Myślisz, że to się trzyma na tych blaszkach? To tylko na czas betonowania całości. Jak dla mnie to słabsze mocowanie (zwłaszcza na siły działające poziomo i moment obrotowy), niż coś takiego:

----------


## Miami

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7594559]Myślisz, że to się trzyma na tych blaszkach? To tylko na czas betonowania całości. Jak dla mnie to słabsze mocowanie (zwłaszcza na siły działające poziomo i moment obrotowy), niż coś takiego:




jasne że tak nie myślę kolego że to się trzyma na tych blaszkach tylko,ale..... chodzi mi o to że mocując-przykręcając owe blaszki od przodu własnie a nie od tyłu zbliżam się stelażem do łazienki i za nim mam jeszcze 4cm luzu, a ten luz mi potrzebny własnie na to żeby za stelażem dać wygłuszanie ponieważ bedzie tam kuchnia i nie chciałbym żeby wszystko było słychać każe spuszczenie wody

----------


## Krzysiek88

Trochę Cie rozumiem, że nie chcesz sam zrobić lepszego uchwytu niż kupisz w sklepie, bo może nie masz drygu do majsterkowania, ale nie wypisuj, że to co w sklepie jest lepsze od tego co sobie sam zrobisz. A wpis o tym, że sklepowe sprawi, że za rok czy 20ścia lat nie bedziesz musiał skuwać płytek bo kibel się ściany nie trzyma to w ogóle wsadź między bajki. Jakby ludzie albo kumaci fachowcy montowali WC, wieszali piece gazowe CO, bojlery na wodę czy nawet lampy na tym co jest DOŁĄCZONE do zestawu to remont mieli by co tydzień albo na drugi dzień.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Stałem przed tym samym dylematem. Zdecydowałem się podkuć tylko na odpływ i stelaż postawić przy ścianie. Mam jeszcze czas na korektę tego. Boje się tylko tego, że w kuchni, którą mam za ścianą będzie bardzo mocno słychać "odgłosy łazienkowe". Zależy mi w tej łazience na każdym centymetrze ale boje się tego że siedząc przy stolę w kuchni będę słyszał co kto robi w łazience.

----------


## maciuspala

Fajnie wygląda stelaż równo ze ścianą ale robiąc konstrukcję często hydraulik chowa pion w tej zabudowie. Jeśli nie musi nic chować to fajne rozwiązanie bo dobrze wygląda, nie zabiera miejsca oraz nie ma kosztu szlifowania płytek jak ma to miejsce przy skrzynce.

----------


## Miami

> Trochę Cie rozumiem, że nie chcesz sam zrobić lepszego uchwytu niż kupisz w sklepie, bo może nie masz drygu do majsterkowania, ale nie wypisuj, że to co w sklepie jest lepsze od tego co sobie sam zrobisz. A wpis o tym, że sklepowe sprawi, że za rok czy 20ścia lat nie bedziesz musiał skuwać płytek bo kibel się ściany nie trzyma to w ogóle wsadź między bajki. Jakby ludzie albo kumaci fachowcy montowali WC, wieszali piece gazowe CO, bojlery na wodę czy nawet lampy na tym co jest DOŁĄCZONE do zestawu to remont mieli by co tydzień albo na drugi dzień.


Krzysiek88 .... nigdzie nie napisałem, że nie posiadam "drygu do majsterkowania" a tu byś się zdziwił, ale zdaje sobie sprawę, że są na tym świecie mądrzejsi ode mnie i bardziej doświadczenie i dlatego też chciałem się ich poradzić na tym forum to po pierwsze a po drugie to nigdzie nie stwierdziłem jak to piszesz cytuje " ale nie wypisuj, że to co w sklepie jest lepsze od tego co sobie sam zrobisz" - czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania - trudne ale do opanowania uwierz.

a zdanie "Jakby ludzie albo kumaci fachowcy montowali WC, wieszali piece gazowe CO, bojlery na wodę czy nawet lampy na tym co jest DOŁĄCZONE do zestawu to remont mieli by co tydzień albo na drugi dzień"  :bash:   :big lol: ... 95 % ludzi montuje właśnie piece, lampy itd. dokładnie na tym co daje producent i to obejmuje gwarancja a nie uchwyty w stylu zrób to sam wiec pozwól,że nie skomentuje.


Tobie to już podziękujemy bo ani jedna linijka z tego co piszesz w tym poście nie jest pomocna, ani nawet związani z Twojej strony z próbą pomocy czy też doradztwa co można zrobić. Typowy hejterek i nic więcej. Pokaż że masz jaja i nie odpisuje nic na to, ale mogę się założyć, że nie wytrzymasz i zaraz polecisz z jakąś treściwą odp tak bardzo jesteś przewidywalny .... spokojnie ja ja zignoruje ci nic nie odpisze :big lol:  :yes: 


Dobrze Panowie przepraszam za powyższe wywodu i już wracam do tematu 
ufbufkruf - też tych odgłosów trochę  się boje bo również mam za ściana kuchnie ale myślę że aż tak źle nie będzie od str. kuchni do 90 cm sa szafki a później jeszcze nie wiem czy szkło na ścianę miedzy górne a dolne szafki czy płytki. A i jeszcze będę chciał czymś to wygłuszyć nie wiem np. wata szklana i płyta GK  heheh 


maciuspala - ja chce docelowo zrobić tak jak na zdjeciu

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie w tym miejscu będzie siedzisko i stół kuchenny ( ale na ścianie na pewno biała cegiełka więc może trochę pomoże). Swoją drogą i przez normalną ścianę słychać szum spuszczanej wody ale boje się tych innych użytkowych odgłosów. Na wełnę pozostanie niewiele miejsca, maksymalnie 2 cm

----------


## Miami

no to fakt kolego średnio fajnie gdyby było takie odgłosy słychać .... wełna fakt trochę gruba a możne w Twoim przypadku sprawdziłaby się mata akustyczna wygłuszeniowa  ona się bardzo ładnie pozwala zgniatać dać co najmniej z dwie takie maty i od strony kuchni GK i myślę żę powinno być ok a przynajmniej porównywalnie do ścianki  :smile:

----------

